# Flathead pics



## Booosh (Jun 2, 2006)

Well went out fishing in may just got the pics figured id share

We kept catching 3ft gar (reasoning for the gloves) went my clicker went nuts. This is what i got


----------



## Booosh (Jun 2, 2006)

weighted 29lb on my mechanical scale ... need to get a digital casue that fish had a belly on it


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Good job,nice female flat! was she realesed back into the murky depths?


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Love the pic of it coming in... nice catch!


----------



## Booosh (Jun 2, 2006)

ducky152000 said:


> Good job,nice female flat! was she realesed back into the murky depths?



Of coarse !

I dont eat flatheads only channel and a occasional blue if im down south


also how do you know its a female, i dont know how to tell em apart


thought i had pics of her going back ill look


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Looks like fun!

You did a good job getting several pix of your fish.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Very nice catch, Congratulations!


----------



## catmanbennie (Jan 15, 2010)

Nice looking shovel you have there sir.....


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Booosh said:


> Of coarse !
> 
> I dont eat flatheads only channel and a occasional blue if im down south
> 
> ...


The body is wider than the head is a good indication its a female, Most male heads are alot wider and flater than a female, Im not 100% thats its a female but more than likely.
FEMALE








MALE


----------



## Booosh (Jun 2, 2006)

ok i see what your saying thanks for the info


ill start to look a lil closer


----------



## Booosh (Jun 2, 2006)

although its been so hot this summer i havent evern fished much...we will get a good rain and then 2 hours later its right back up to high temps again


----------



## flatheadkid (Aug 1, 2008)

nice fish! is it from a lake or river?


----------

